# R4512 onboard storage and fold-up outfeed.



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Honestly, I almost considered this too obvious to warrant posting, but considering the popularity of the R4512 table saw I figured I might as well. The right rail of the R4512 has three pre-drilled holes which - combined with three long bolts - lend themselves to some very helpful onboard storage. I put bolts through those holes, locked them down with lock nuts and wingnuts, and use them to hang lightweight accessories. In a small shop, this keeps my pushsticks and paddles, eye-and-ear protection, miter gauge extension, and extra inserts close at hands.

I only use this for relatively lightweight items so I assume it's not putting too much drag on the rail, but if anyone thinks this is a bad idea please let me know.



















Also, I made a very cheap and easy outfeed extension table that folds up and down on hinged struts that rotate around dowels (no drilling into the saw cabinet/base required). More pictures of this are available in my projects.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I built the suggested table on mine, and then added a 36 X 36 inch bench the same height next to that. Kind of what you did on the left side. Between the two, I have a pretty big bench now at a great height on the right side. I have my fridge hiding under the 36X36…


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

That sounds like a great setup. I got my outfeed table idea from a few similar designs on LJ, and tweaked the support/strut mechanism to make the project easier. Albeit the final result is less elegant, but I can live with that.

Edit: That side bench is on locking casters, so I can move it around as necessary. Sometimes it's an extra outfeed table, sometimes it provides infeed support, sometimes it's an extra assembly bench, and sometimes it holds a bunch of junk. I also store table saw jigs/sleds on a shelf underneath it, and I added a bunch of hooks (not pictured) to hang more accessories and my dado stack.


----------

